# Ride with Greg Lemond-Dam2Dam



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

Greg Lemond is going to be in Wenatchee next Saturday, Sept 30th helping with the Dam2Dam ride which is a fund raiser for the Mike Utley Foundation. If you are familar with the Apple Valley Century this ride follows much of the same route. For the century it starts at Rocky Reach and goes to Wells dam and then back to Chelan and Rocky Reach. Here's a link to Lemond coming to the ride and the link to the ride. 

http://www.bikingbis.com/blog/_archives/2006/9/9/2309012.html

http://www.mikeutley.org/biketour.html


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

I met him at the Tour De Cure this summer. Nice guy. It was an interesting moment for me because my good friend from Holland met Greg back when he was racing in Europe. It was cool to see Greg's face light up when my buddy mentioned a race that most people have forgotten. I think he got 4th in that race (Tour De Swiss), but had a great time................MTT


----------

